# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  [debutant]graphique avec python?

## sly33

Bonjour  tous!  ::): 

Je ne m'y connais pas en python et je cherche le "bon outil" pour raliser la chose suivante:
Je souhaite construire un graphique (des courbes par exemple) avec en entre des donnes au format XML... Mais j'aimerais voir les courbes se tracer et  un moment faire "pause" changer un paramtre et reprendre le trac en tenant compte de ce paramtre...
Est-ce-que ce type de chose est ralisable avec python?
Sinon avez vous une autre ide du langage  utiliser pour raliser ce type de chose?

----------


## csbilouze

salut,

je suis un debutant, j ai lu le premier tutorial sur developper.com sur python, j ai vu qu il est possible de tracer des courbes par exemple par rapport a une freqence donne.

mais vu comme la question est tourn j ai plus l impression que tu demandes qu on te donne directement un code pour effectu ces operations, et personne ne ta rien proposer car je pense que ton post est un peu "vexant"  ::lol::   du fait que des personnes se cassent la tete a apprendre un language de programmation justement pour effectuer ce type d oprations.

Ne voit aucun affront a ce que je dis, mais je suis en plein apprentissage du python, et je trouve ca trop simple de demander des solutions toutes faites.

++ :;):

----------


## sly33

Dsol csbilouze mais c'est pas du tout le but de mon post!!! ::furieux::  
Je DEMANDE JUSTE si python permet de raliser le type d'application que je souhaite entreprendre. 
Si c'est le cas, je pourrais alors m'orienter vers l'apprentissage de ce langage.
De plus, ma question serait beaucoup plus prcise si je voulais obtenir des scripts tout fait!!!
Mon post demande juste de l'aide dans un choix de langage!!!! Et non pas des solutions toutes faites  ::furax::  
Donc de nous deux je crois que c'est moi qui doit tre le plus vex!

----------


## csbilouze

re,
dsol si je t ai vx mais ce n etait pas le but c'est pour cela que j avsi rajouter quelques smile ^^

il est vrai que sur les forums l intonation de la voix n y est pas et des fois il y a ambigut.

revenons en au sujet  ::mouarf::  

comme je te l ai dis, je suis debutant en python, je suis en train de lire premier tutoriel de python. apprendre a programmer avec pythion. Et j ai dcouvert en l occurence avec la bibliotheque Tkinter qu il est tout a fais possible de creer des graphiques, courbes etc.... je t invite d ailleur a jeter un oeil sur le tutoriel il yt a justement un exemple de tracage de courbes sur une frequence donne.

voila, en tout cas pas d ambigut on est tous la pour la meme chose.

++ ::D:

----------


## sly33

Ok csbilouze.... On dira que l' "incident est clos".... Je veux juste qu'il n'y ait pas d'ambiguit sur le but de mon post  ::roll::  ...
Sinon je savais que la construction de graphiques tait possible avec python, mais c'est vraiment le ct dynamique du trac que je recherche en fait...
J'ai regard l'exemple du tutoriel que tu m'as point, et je le trouve trs intressant... Mme si il me laisse un doute sur la possibilit de visualiser le trac en temps rel et de pouvoir le modifier  tout instant... Mais  mrite vraiment que je creuse cette piste.  ::): 

Merci

----------

